# Fly reel questions



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

So I was curious what you guys think, I'm looking to get a new 3/4 wt fly rod combo. My old one was a hand me down Cabelas youth combo that is maybe 15yrs old. What I was wondering is how much affect a rod/reel has on your casting ability and range...

The reels I'm looking at are the Lamson Konic & Sage 1830. Anyone have any feedback on either of those? The reviews I have read seem pretty favorable so far for both. Thanks,
Bucho


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

> What I was wondering is how much affect a rod/reel has on your casting ability and range...


The reel has almost no effect on casting other than to balance the rod out. Other than that it just holds line and provides drag. For a 3/4 wt I wouldn't spend a bunch on a reel. Larger weight rods that you are going to fight larger fish are a different story, you want a nice drag and maybe sealed also depending on conditions.

I don't have experience with either of the reel you mentioned but I do have a lamson guru and I love it. Sage is a top notch company also and I don't think you can go wrong with those two.

The rod is way more important in the 3/4 wt range IMO. Go out and test cast as many as possible, everybody has their preferences.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I have the lamson konic 5/6 weight and I love it. It's very affordable and preforms well for price IMO. Smooth drag and it is the perfect weight. PM me if you have any questions about it.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

ditto on the rel for a 3/4 weight. Really only use it to hold line


----------



## mprediger (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the Lamson
Konic 3/4 on a 8'6" Redington CT 3 weight and it casts beautifully. As others have mentioned, the reel on a 3 weight is only used for line storage 99% of the time. That being said, I have had 16" Largemouth on the reel and it performed very well. Highly recommended.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. So I guess I should be focusing more on a good rod - any recommendations on that end? I'd primarily be using it for PA trout, SMB & LMB around here. Those reels are on sale, but I'd like to keep the combo total under $200.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

I just got a Lamson Konic for one main reason, the drag system used in the Konic is the same one used in Lamson Vanquish reel.

Konic reel cost about $140
Vanquish reel cost about $700


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

For a 3/4 weight? Click and pawl.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

depending on your budget there are some great deals out there. reddington is now owned by sage. lifetime warranty and all. i own 2 sage (9&5) wt, a loomis 7, and a 3 & 8 wt reddington (rs4 series). for 1/4 the price or less, i have to say that the rs4 is pretty sweet. what i decided was to try them first and see how much i use each one. if i buy high end then i have a back up. ross reels are on everything except the 9, great reels for the $. 
my three weight is pretty short for small streams in maryland and pa. try red truck fly fshing, or sierra trading post. there's usually some good deals to be had. 
tight lines


----------

